
Amazon Unveils Online Education Service for Teachers - nature24
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/28/technology/amazon-unveils-online-education-service-for-teachers.html
======
thefastlane
"Amazon said that it would introduce an online marketplace with tens of
thousands of free lesson plans, worksheets and other instructional materials
for teachers"

i am extremely concerned with the notion of amazon pushing its own pedagogy
and curricula into the schools. this should be the domain of educators, not
sociopathic for-profit entities like amazon.

